# Dyncorp in Riyadh Saudi Arabia



## fpg68j2p (Mar 27, 2016)

I previously worked 2 contracts in King Khalid Military City (Hafar Al Batin) 1990-1993, for Sikosky International Products Inc and McDonald Douglas Helicopter Services. Worked on Royal Saudi Land Forces Aviation Command Helicopters, 
Bell Combat Scout and AH-64 Apache. Retiring from military in Sept 2016 and am looking to go back to Saudi and try to work for Dyncorp in Riyadh. As I understand it now Dyncorp has the contract and is doing aircraft maintenance in Riyadh. Does anyone work for Dyncorp in Riyadh or does anyone have any insight? Much appreciated. I am aware of the Dyncorp job site and plan on applying for job in August time frame. I am Apache helicopter and Armament mechanic.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fpg68j2p said:


> I previously worked 2 contracts in King Khalid Military City (Hafar Al Batin) 1990-1993, for Sikosky International Products Inc and McDonald Douglas Helicopter Services. Worked on Royal Saudi Land Forces Aviation Command Helicopters,
> Bell Combat Scout and AH-64 Apache. Retiring from military in Sept 2016 and am looking to go back to Saudi and try to work for Dyncorp in Riyadh. As I understand it now Dyncorp has the contract and is doing aircraft maintenance in Riyadh. Does anyone work for Dyncorp in Riyadh or does anyone have any insight? Much appreciated. I am aware of the Dyncorp job site and plan on applying for job in August time frame. I am Apache helicopter and Armament mechanic.


Hi,
Have you considered working in the UAE - rather than Saudi?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fpg68j2p (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, but I believe they have the "D" model Apache and my expertise is on the "A" model variant. I will keep my options open though and thanks


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Which branch of the Saudi military would you be working with?


----------



## fpg68j2p (Mar 27, 2016)

It would be the Royal Saudi Land Forces Army Aviation Command ( RSLFAAC)


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, okay. I was working for SANG Health Affairs for the last five years, and am more familiar with their new helibase and airfield. I have friends working for Dyncorp who are doing RSAF stuff. 

I will try and send you a PM. I think that once you get up to six posts, you will be able to send a PM back to me. If nothing is in your PM box, try making a few more posts so that you can receive them.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't look like I can send you a PM, yet.


----------



## fpg68j2p (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok thanks alot I appreciate it; will do some more posts so I can PM


----------

